# Gentle Giants thread...



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought it may be fun to have everyone that owns a Gentle Giant post a pic in this thread.

Yes, I'm biased!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

my gentle giant ... 'Snickers' ~ 12 years old ... is 110 pounds and is still a 'puppy' ... LOL , (when I called to check on him at the vets I told them I was calling about my puppy that went in for surgery .... when the lady asked his name and I told her .... she said in a concerned voice 'PUPPY?) LOL it was funny ...


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

rosborn said:


> my gentle giant ... 'Snickers' ~ 12 years old ... is 110 pounds and is still a 'puppy' ... LOL , (when I called to check on him at the vets I told them I was calling about my puppy that went in for surgery .... when the lady asked his name and I told her .... she said in a concerned voice 'PUPPY?) LOL it was funny ...


They are always still puppies, aren't they?!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

yes they will always be puppy's and .... your PUPPY is just so adorable


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Kumacho said:


> I thought it may be fun to have everyone that owns a Gentle Giant post a pic in this thread.
> 
> Yes, I'm biased!


Oh WOW! How much does your gentle giant weigh? He's so pretty!
Rosborn - so is Snickers!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet lookin' Saint!

My brothers St. Bernard pup, Buddha(he is visits often!). Pictured at 8 months here during one of his many stays to play with my pups:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Great Thread Title!!!!

Here's my big baby Otis --he's 20 months old and weighs 170






































Yeah...I have about 65 million pics....it's hard to pick just a few LOL


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Oh WOW! How much does your gentle giant weigh? He's so pretty!
> Rosborn - so is Snickers!


He's 172 pounds now. We put him on a diet and he's down from 184.



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Great Thread Title!!!!
> 
> Here's my big baby Otis --he's 20 months old and weighs 170
> 
> Yeah...I have about 65 million pics....it's hard to pick just a few LOL


Wow! What a good looking boy! He has a mouth that is just... Well it's huge!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

MoJo taking a nap on Zack LOL


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ooooh, I knew I was going to love this thread! I have "widdle" dogs but I love to look at the big goofy ones. Otis and Mojo...woohooo. How's Mojo doing these days? Can't wait to see more! Okay, I'm gunna calm down now...NOT!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I love seeing this giant dogs! I don't have one, but at work today we had a 120 pound Great Dane in to be neutered. He's 9 months and huge! Probably the most gorgeous GD I have ever seen though! His coloring looks like a tiger and his name is Buzz Saw


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

rosborn - What breed is Snickers? I know I can only see his face and part of his back, but that long snout and those wavy back hairs look so much like my Clifford that I'm dying to know what type of dog your boy is!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Carsten is tiny compared to many on here but I thought I would post this picture. He is giant compared to this little friend he met at the Pet Expo tonight. She fell in LOVE with him and her mama was comfortable enough with Carsten to let her crawl all over him. He handled it with Rottweiler grace.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Good lord, Inga...Carsten's head looks ENORMOUS compared to the baby. Monster Rottie!!!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> rosborn - What breed is Snickers? I know I can only see his face and part of his back, but that long snout and those wavy back hairs look so much like my Clifford that I'm dying to know what type of dog your boy is!



your clifford looks like my snickers .... you didn't happen to get him in oregon did you? .... 

i will try to send more pics .... most my pics i put on myspace then end up deleting from my computer ..... i will post his pics in another post


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Good lord, Inga...Carsten's head looks ENORMOUS compared to the baby. Monster Rottie!!!



LOL Carstens head WAS enormous compared to the baby. That little girl was not even remotely nervous about him either. She stuck her hands right in his mouth to grab his tongue. ( I stopped her then) I was sort of shocked how the mom was just like "she loved doggies"  It is always one extreme to the other with Rotties. lol

To stay with the St. Bernard theme here, I will add my friends dog with Carsten. They were practicing their down stays with distractions. There were a few hundred people and many many dogs for distractions. Also snakes, cats, alligators, ferrets. I think they were both just board with the whole affair. lol


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Fillebelle ~ here are some various pics i have of Snickers ... also, I would like to see more pics of Clifford .... Snickers is a lab/collie mix and weighs 110 pounds .... he is an AWESOME boy!!! I included one of him when he was a puppy!!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My baby boy Uallis. He just turned 2 years old this month and is pretty close to 200lbs.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

The greatest and tallest guy in my life!
Callahan! 1 year and 3 months old, 135 lbs and 34 inches at the shoulders... my gentle wonderful giant!


















My two loves!









I kiss you to death!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

The worlds sweetest Lap Dog! (For me) 









and his sister Jade! My other Gentle Giant... what a sweet gal!


















Nessa


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Inga said:


> Well Carsten is tiny compared to many on here but I thought I would post this picture


Nah ... I don't think Carsten could be considered "tiny" by any comparison!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

DJsMom said:


> Nah ... I don't think Carsten could be considered "tiny" by any comparison!



LOL Well Cathy I guess it is all perspective. He is Tiny compared to any of the other dogs posted on this thread. He is like a puppy sitting next the the St. Bernard. When we are away from that dog then people comment on how big he is but when Gus the St. Bernard is by us, nobody says anything about Carsten's size. lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> MoJo taking a nap on Zack LOL


I love this pic...gentle giant for true!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dozer is my gentle boy. He is almost 9 years old and has been a sweety from the beginning.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Pooch!! I want to know why Aslan wasn't added to this??? 

_*Take that as a hint, I want to see a new Aslan pics!*_


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> I love this pic...gentle giant for true!


and where oh where is his big London buddy? hmmmmnnnnn??


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Pooch!! I want to know why Aslan wasn't added to this???
> 
> _*Take that as a hint, I want to see a new Aslan pics!*_


Exactly...he's one of my favorites! Come on...show us some pics of the big boy!


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this thread! I am such a fan of giant breeds!


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope. I'm not buying it! I know there are more than 12 gentle giants here!

So far some great pictures!

But let's get more big, huggable, drooling lumps of love.

P.S. I seem to love the Giants and the smallest dogs. Shhhhh... Don't tell my boys.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Kumacho said:


> Nope. I'm not buying it! I know there are more than 12 gentle giants here!
> 
> So far some great pictures!
> 
> ...


I agree...I know for a fact there are more than 12...can't remember them all but I know they're there. Harrise hasn't responded...he has Bubba, the St. Bernard. Come on everyone...git them thar pickchurs up on this heyar thred!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)




----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

This is such a cool thread!!!! Please keep the pictures coming. I'm amazed at all of these beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

Yay! Somebody dug up my thread!

As some of you know we lost Kuma Saturday. He is the one I originally posted.

However, earlier this year we got another "Gentle Giant".

His name is goober.

Here he is with his eyes barely open:










This is the picture that made us decide we had to get him:










7 months old:










10 months old:










He turns one year on the 21st. I need to get more current pictures of him.


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Kumacho. But I gotta admit.. your new pup is adorable! What kind of dog is he? I suck at breed guessing.. lol


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

AdrianVall said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Kumacho. But I gotta admit.. your new pup is adorable! What kind of dog is he? I suck at breed guessing.. lol


He is a Saint Bernard. And thank you! We think he's the cutest thing.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Updated pics... since the thread came back to life 

Taken when Callahan was 1 year and 5 months, at only 104 lbs... this was taken after he got deathly sick and spent a week in the hospital. He was much better in the pic so we were celebrating with a photoshoot!









Callahan is now 140-145 lbs... 35 1/2 inches tall
He'll be 2 years old on the 28th of January.









Jade will also be 2 years old on the 28th... and is 110 lbs and 31-32 inches tall.









I love my BIG babies!
Nessa


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

This picture has gotta be at least 35 years old. That's my baby sister with her demon kitty and my Dane. The cat used to torment the dog in the house, but wisely agreed to a truce when outdoors.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright, I just realized that I only posted Carsten in this thread. Poor Oliver gets the short end of the photo stick for sure. He is the true Gentle Giant in my household. He is best friends with my Cat Madeline. He sleeps snuggled up with her all the time and more so now that she has Cancer. He seems to know she is on her last legs and is giving her the utmost respect and all the love he can muster, which is a LOT. Here is my Gentle boy, Oliver and Madeline.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's my gentle giant Dauber Von Kaiser... RIP big guy I miss you terribly. 





































2 months seems like a lifetime with out the love of a Dane.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Kuma -- sorry about your loss. The new dog looks great, and Goober is a perfect name for a Saint. 

Callahan certainly has grown into a gorgeous young guy! 

I need to get some updated pics of Reuben on here -- I took a long hiatus due to some major life changes, but I think I'm back for a while.



Kumacho said:


> He turns one year on the 21st. I need to get more current pictures of him.


Goober and Reuben have the same Birthday! Reuben will be three on the 21st. Happy b-day to Goober from Reuben.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

RubesMom said:


> I took a long hiatus due to some major life changes, but I think I'm back for a while.


You're one of the few people I noticed that kind of just disappeared. Probably because I'm always looking at Saint threads and started missing Ruben. 


Here's Bubba doing what he does best, watching kids. Notice how strong his "leave it" is. He stayed right there for about 90 minutes during a party we had...


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

harrise said:


> You're one of the few people I noticed that kind of just disappeared. Probably because I'm always looking at Saint threads and started missing Ruben.
> 
> 
> Here's Bubba doing what he does best, watching kids. Notice how strong his "leave it" is. He stayed right there for about 90 minutes during a party we had...


Wowww!!! I need to get you to train my puppies then.. cause mine are such meat heads that they won't take no for an answer when it comes to any kind of food. LOL. Dang.. awesome picture and even better looking dog!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

harrise said:


> You're one of the few people I noticed that kind of just disappeared. Probably because I'm always looking at Saint threads and started missing Ruben.
> 
> 
> Here's Bubba doing what he does best, watching kids. Notice how strong his "leave it" is. He stayed right there for about 90 minutes during a party we had...


Thanks for noticing that I was gone.  I didn't really think anyone would.

Long ago I trained Reuben to "wait" for his food. I'd put the bowl down, say "wait" and he had to wait for my command to eat. A couple of times I got distracted by something outside or in a different room of the house and I'd come back 20 minutes later, and he'd still be waiting, laying in front of his full food bowl, looking very irritated that I had made him wait so long to eat! Such a good boy.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

harrise said:


> Here's Bubba doing what he does best, watching kids. Notice how strong his "leave it" is. He stayed right there for about 90 minutes during a party we had...


Look a bit closer at the picture. He ain't watching the kids.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Look a bit closer at the picture. He ain't watching the kids.


Ha! Yeah, he looks a bit preoccuppied with the bowl of goldfish crackers, but if harrisse says he has a strong "leave it", I'll take his word that bubba didn't scarf those down the second after the pic was taken.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I think Danes are SO neat.. but gosh, I don't have a clue what I'd do with one! lol


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> I think Danes are SO neat.. but gosh, I don't have a clue what I'd do with one! lol


A Dane would make a great couch for the Chi dogs.


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

Time to revive my favorite topic!

Goober guarding his Frisbee that he will not chase or pick up. LOL


----------



## CabelaNKatiesmom (Sep 2, 2010)

Loving this thread! what beautiful "Gentle Giants" you all have!

thought I would add my best boy (only male dog we have EVER owned lol) RIP Buster Brown. 







Buster Brown was my American Bulldog, wanting out!






watching momma make lunch 






close up 






Buster and his sissy, my daughter






Buster and his boy cuddling before bed <3


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, Kumacho for reviving this thread!
Here are our kids...








10-month-old Caucasian Ovcharka and nearly 5-year-old GSD/Great Dane


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love this thread! I need to get new pictures of my big boy Léon, I don,t want to bore anyone with the same ones as in other threads


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

My baby boy  13 months, 38 and a bit at the shoulders, and almost 160 pounds




























Going into the water for the first time last week with my little sister


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

Jenn~n~Luke said:


> My baby boy  13 months, 38 and a bit at the shoulders, and almost 160 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We toyed with the idea of a Great Dane but ended up going back to the Saints again.

Wonderful looking dog!


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you  I think Saints are beautiful but I couldn't stand the hair lol.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

This is my boy Tyson. He's 6 1/2 months old. I haven't weighed him in a while but I'm guestimating he's around 80 lbs.


----------

